

Chrome plug-in replaces occurrences of the word 'literally' with 'figuratively' - luu
https://github.com/lazerwalker/literally

======
throwaway13qf85
"A browser plugin that replaces occurrences of the word 'literally' with
'figuratively'. That's figuratively all it does."

------
_rolf
But a lot of times "literally" literally means "literally".

Why would you get all arrogant and superior over other people's use of
language, then implement such an obviously broken concept? Literally the
dumbest thing I've seen all day.

------
alexdevkar
Lots of innovation in this area: [https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-
butt](https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-butt)

------
2468ben
About a year ago I wrote an extension for finding & replacing whatever
spelling/grammar people wanted to change on the WWW:
[http://www.ityms.com/](http://www.ityms.com/). It's a poor man's version of
the Github PR for typos.

------
arbitrage
Why? Modern usage of the word is appropriate. It's widely recognized as a
contranym: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-
antonym](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-antonym)

Language evolves. Get over it.

~~~
bobbyi_settv
I don't think it's accurate to refer to the way "literal" is used today as
purely "modern" or a recent "evolution". Most sources say the word has been
used this way since at least the 1700s.

~~~
bazillion
I can't seem to find the link that said this, but I believe the 1700's-1800's
version of our modern use of the word "literally" was "veritably". They used
it in the same ways we do when we use it the incorrect (non-literal) form.

